# Plants for shrimp



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm preparing to start my shrimp keeping. I've had some experience breeding killies, discus, angels, betas, guppies, goldfish, Koi, and some chichlids so I'm not totally a newbie. I've never been into plants other than some really simple ones to throw in the breeding tanks.

Requirement:
- Shrimp friendly (hard not to be I guess)
- Low light requirement (I plan to use LED light only, and not a lot of it either)
- No need for CO2.
- Small tank friendly (tanks will be 5 - 10G, up to 20G).
- Easy maintenance.
- Fast growing so I'll always have enough to start a new setup.

I am eyeing on moss such as flame and Christmas moss. What moss is the easiest? Any other suggestion?

Also, is there anything I should be avoiding?


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Java moss seems to be a popular choice, and a few moss balls aswell =)


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

If you want fast growing plants, low light plants and a low light setup, isn't the best idea. Since the intensity of light directly affects the rate of photosynthesis, low light plant species, or any species at all grown n low light, will likely grow at a crawl.


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

I'd recommend 3 plants to you that fit all your criteria:
Java Moss (this is preferred over other mosses due to speed of growth, hardiness and availability - feel free to use other mosses)
Hornwart
Water Sprite

The only criteria that it doesn't fit 100% is the "easy maintenance" criteria, as they will grow fast to the point that you need to maintain.

I grew all 3 in a 10g with a CFL desk lamp, no co2. Water sprite grew roots through the entire bottom, java moss was attached to drift wood and hornwart was left floating. I had enough to feed my turtles twice a week. 

Just be careful with hornwart, as it likes current and lower temps. With higher temps, it will drop its needles everywhere and make a mess. However, most shrimp don't like high temps anyways.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks guys... I guess I'll stick to moss for now. 

Hornwart and Water Sprite are nice but only in a better conditioned plant tank (from my experience with plant , which is very limited ;-) I believe when lighting isn't enough/right, they grow more stem than leaves and don't look good.

I know moss deserves better, but they'll have to stay in my tank for now


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

HI Randy, 

Just wanted to share with you my tank because I had similar requirements when I started. I have a 6 gallon fluval edge tank with modified led lights... no Co2...no ferts. I dont add anything at all.. only ADA soil and RO water. I picked my plants because I wanted low maintenance plants. The only thing is my plants are slow growing but I liked that because I didnt want to have to constantly trim them...

mosses: mini christmas mats in front of the tank (currently at Frank's aquarium), willow moss (on top of the rock), phoenix moss on the left on the wood. I had some java moss growing on the rock but I pulled most of those out... and a moss ball to the right of the tank. 

low level light plants: green crypts, tiger vals in the background, nana petite on the wood infront of my sponge to hide intake tube, japonica blyxa, microsword to the right and I just added downoi in the centre of the tank about a week ago... it probably needs the most light but so far its doing good and no meltdown..it probably won't grow much if at all... glosso is also an amazing groundcover that creates a carpet and surprisingly doesnt need that much light since it grew in this tank till I took it out for my sister's tank... I'm going to add it back to my tank to hide the space between the minichristmas moss and the downoi... I got all my plants from forum members here at great prices... these are all very easy to get a hold of... Ive included a pic of my current tank and a pic of the tank when it had glosso...

Goodluck on your tank and be sure to post pictures!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Again, thanks for all the input.

Laurahmm, that's a pretty tank and a lot of helpful info.

I just put some dw and moss in the tank. Will post some pics when they don't embarrass me too much ;-)


----------

